# Coming out of the fridge



## squeezablysoft (Jul 26, 2016)

*Have any of y'all told anybody irl that you want to gain? Friends, family, lovers? How did you explain it and how did they react? Have you ever been open with a health care provider about wanting to gain or at least being happy being heavy and not wanting to lose?*


----------



## voluptuouslover (Aug 10, 2016)

No...I never have to all questions!

After unintentionally gaining and then Intentionally gaining to see how Fat I could get ....I gained 40+ Lbs. in a fairly quick time frame probably 3 + Months. I had the urge to show off my new huge gut by wearing tighter T shirts and clothing (which at this stage all my clothes were tight and I looked 9 months pregnant) to people such as Grocery store employees, restaurant waitresses, few of my wive's friends and even my wife. I devilish wanted to hear them say Wow....you have gotten so Fat....but their reactions' were more just eye balls and some extra long hugs from some of my wive's friends (I actually think a few of her friends were to a special liking to my new big Fat gut).


----------



## Tad (Aug 10, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *Have any of y'all told anybody irl that you want to gain? Friends, family, lovers? How did you explain it and how did they react? *


*

No




Have you ever been open with a health care provider about wanting to gain or at least being happy being heavy and not wanting to lose?

Click to expand...

*
I did inform my nurse practitioner something of the sort. I forget just what I said (it was some years ago), but it was to the effect of "I really don't have the warm-fuzzy feelings about thinness that most people have -- being thinner might have practical benefits but it will never be a moral 'thin is better' feeling for me. I'm willing to talk about my weight and associated health issues, on a practical level -- but I'd like to minimize 'you should lose weight' discussions."

She took that fairly well, and has generally cooperated with me on that. it probably helps that I have an overall reasonably healthy lifestyle and am aware of my health risks.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Aug 20, 2016)

I opened up to my room mate about my gaining. She was concerned at first, but as she saw how much happier I was, she accepted it.


----------



## lawriesv (Aug 21, 2016)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I opened up to my room mate about my gaining. She was concerned at first, but as she saw how much happier I was, she accepted it.



I am intrigued by your post.

Approximately how much did you tell your room-mate you intended to gain? Were you heavier or slimmer than her before beginning gaining (taking relative heights into account)? Would you be slimmer, somewhat heavier, or a lot heavier than her upon achieving your stated goal? Do you think she would be implicitly pressured, or effectively permitted, to herself emulate your personal changes?


----------



## finallyfat (Aug 23, 2016)

Told the wife I want to be fat with her this year. She's always squeezing my fat now. 

Everyone I know knows I like fat ladies. Because I always have. No one but my fat wife knows that my growing fatness is turning me on. I love all the fat. And she's helping me. I'm her blubber boy now. And, she's fatter every time I touch her too.

We have a new fat secret. Two of them- We both love our fat and we eat to fatten more. 

This secret is poorly kept though as any observer can watch and see that we are increasingly obese together. Our loving gluttony is quite public whether we wish it or not. We love our fat and food enough not to care!


----------



## Tad (Aug 23, 2016)

finallyfat said:


> Told the wife I want to be fat with her this year. She's always squeezing my fat now.
> 
> Everyone I know knows I like fat ladies. Because I always have. No one but my fat wife knows that my growing fatness is turning me on. I love all the fat. And she's helping me. I'm her blubber boy now. And, she's fatter every time I touch her too.
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome -- enjoy like crazy!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Aug 28, 2016)

finallyfat said:


> Told the wife I want to be fat with her this year. She's always squeezing my fat now.
> 
> Everyone I know knows I like fat ladies. Because I always have. No one but my fat wife knows that my growing fatness is turning me on. I love all the fat. And she's helping me. I'm her blubber boy now. And, she's fatter every time I touch her too.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club! It's always great when someone new grows into the community


----------



## finallyfat (Aug 30, 2016)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Welcome to the club! It's always great when someone new grows into the community



Thanks. Been here since '96 but I was never fat until this year. I love seeing the fat effects on myself. Having grown suddenly fat is very pleasant. Very.

This is my favorite club ever.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Nov 16, 2016)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I opened up to my room mate about my gaining. She was concerned at first, but as she saw how much happier I was, she accepted it.



I am rather curious as to how that went. When I came out as a lesbian it was almost anti-climactic, most of my family and friends k
new or suspected for years. 

It is obvious that I love to eat and that I have gained weight. Most of my friends and family have reacted with concert or in some case criticism. While I did not necessarily gain on purpose, I know I was putting on weight and quite frankly enjoying it.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 16, 2016)

AmandaLynn said:


> I am rather curious as to how that went. When I came out as a lesbian it was almost anti-climactic, most of my family and friends k
> new or suspected for years.
> 
> It is obvious that I love to eat and that I have gained weight. Most of my friends and family have reacted with concert or in some case criticism. While I did not necessarily gain on purpose, I know I was putting on weight and quite frankly enjoying it.


Oh she didn't like it at all and still doesn't agree with it, but doesn't hound me about it like in the beginning. It took the longest with my mother probably because she didn't know it was intentional and I didn't tell her. So she thought something was wrong and I should see a doctor


----------



## AmandaLynn (Nov 16, 2016)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Oh she didn't like it at all and still doesn't agree with it, but doesn't hound me about it like in the beginning. It took the longest with my mother probably because she didn't know it was intentional and I didn't tell her. So she thought something was wrong and I should see a doctor



I feel like I will eventually have to come up with some kind of explanation, at least for my mother when the time comes. I mean, she has made little comments and this and that, and gave me a lecture when we were on a cruise after my graduation last summer.


----------



## Tad (Nov 16, 2016)

AmandaLynn said:


> I feel like I will eventually have to come up with some kind of explanation, at least for my mother when the time comes. I mean, she has made little comments and this and that, and gave me a lecture when we were on a cruise after my graduation last summer.



Just some thoughts, because I'm falling asleep at work right now and need to do something to wake myself back up again.

Parents seem to get wrapped up about their grown kids getting fat for a few key reasons, that to exaggerate I'd describe as:

- You'll never get married! (or at least settle down with someone and give me grand kids)
- I don't want you to die before me!
- This must be a sign of something else being wrong (because nobody wants to be fat)
- What will people think of my parenting?!?

On that first one, unless your Mom has been doing heavy research on the lesbian community you might be able to kind of fend her off? And depending on what your plans and hopes are there might be a whole other conversation there?

On the second one you can promise to watch your health, to see a doctor regularly, and to take advantage of NYC being such a great city for walking. (which are all great things to do, anyway).

On the third one sometimes assurances that you are happy and know what you are doing will work? Although some may never believe it?

Seldom will parents admit to the last one, so it can be harder to address, and you would know better than anyone else how much that may or may not be bugging her. But if she's already at peace with you being gay then hopefully this one won't be a huge issue?

I guess what I'm getting at, is that no matter what she says, try to hear what the real concern underneath it is and respond to that, not to the bait of what she actually says. 

Hmmm, or better yet, find a copy of The Gentle Art of Verbal Self-Defense by Suzette Haden-Elgin. I think it applies to dealing with well meaning family at least as much as it does with less well intentioned people. You can find a summary of the system on the web, here, but the full book makes more sense out of that summary.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Nov 16, 2016)

Tad said:


> Just some thoughts, because I'm falling asleep at work right now and need to do something to wake myself back up again.
> 
> Parents seem to get wrapped up about their grown kids getting fat for a few key reasons, that to exaggerate I'd describe as:
> 
> ...



That is so nice of you to take the time! Wow! 

I don't think it will be a major issue, just the kind of thing I will eventually have to be prepared for. I feel like mom will be a tough s
ell on this because she has always been heavy and has really tried everything under the sun not to be. We'll cross that bridge when we get to it I suppose. 

Thank you again. Tad Taddy McTadderson!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 16, 2016)

Well put Tad. And remember Amanda, it's your life and you have the right to do what makes you happy whatever that may be.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 9, 2017)

My Mom still gets on me about it.
She is kinda rude to be honest but she has always been that way.
She is from NYC so she get really loud when she talks too so in public if she makes a fat comment everyone will hear it LOL.
I picked her up to go shopping when she got in the car she said Holy cow darling your stomach is up against the steering wheel how are you going to drive with all that fat?
A polite shut up Mom usually works.

Finally fat that is awesome you both enjoy each others fat. Just so cute lol
Nice belly too.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 10, 2017)

Tracii said:


> My Mom still gets on me about it.
> She is kinda rude to be honest but she has always been that way.
> She is from NYC so she get really loud when she talks too so in public if she makes a fat comment everyone will hear it LOL.
> I picked her up to go shopping when she got in the car she said Holy cow darling your stomach is up against the steering wheel how are you going to drive with all that fat?
> ...



Steering wheel belly *poke*


----------



## Tracii (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey chubby *poke poke*


----------



## squeezablysoft (Feb 10, 2017)

Ok now that y'all have started this I'm just gonna be an annoying little sh!+ and start poking everybody here. *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke*


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 10, 2017)

Tracii said:


> My Mom still gets on me about it.
> She is kinda rude to be honest but she has always been that way.
> She is from NYC so she get really loud when she talks too so in public if she makes a fat comment everyone will hear it LOL.
> I picked her up to go shopping when she got in the car she said Holy cow darling your stomach is up against the steering wheel how are you going to drive with all that fat?
> ...


 
another *poke* for the steering wheel belly!


----------



## landshark (Feb 10, 2017)

Tracii said:


> My Mom still gets on me about it.
> She is kinda rude to be honest but she has always been that way.
> She is from NYC so she get really loud when she talks too so in public if she makes a fat comment everyone will hear it LOL.
> I picked her up to go shopping when she got in the car she said *Holy cow darling your stomach is up against the steering wheel how are you going to drive with all that fat?*
> ...



My wife hats my car for this reason. It's a Mustang so it's not the biggest car out there. The seats are a bit small (she's got herself a nice "luxury" sized backside) and she's not tall so she has to have the seat close enough for her feet to reach the pedals and that pushes her belly up against the wheel. I get my ass chewed for buying such a ridiculous car every time a situation arises that requires her to use it.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 10, 2017)

This was that day and Mom had to take a pic and make me save it to remind me how fat I was. 

View attachment Snapshot 1 (6-1-2015 12-08 AM).png


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 10, 2017)

Tracii said:


> This was that day and Mom had to take a pic and make me save it to remind me how fat I was.


 
Oh, that is a tight squeeze


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 10, 2017)

Tracii said:


> This was that day and Mom had to take a pic and make me save it to remind me how fat I was.



Definitely *poke* worthy


----------



## Tracii (Feb 10, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Oh, that is a tight squeeze



Yeah no kidding LOL
I've gained almost 30 since then so I have moved the seat back a few times.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 10, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> Definitely *poke* worthy


Thanks Amanda


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 12, 2017)

Tracii, I'd never poke your tummy! Well, maybe, since you've gained 30lbs, could I resist? *poke* *poke* (hey I like how you look!) :happy:


----------



## Tracii (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks SSBHM, 
There is plenty of tummy to poke these days. 

View attachment 035 (500x334).jpg


----------



## BigFA (Feb 20, 2017)

Tracii, I find your photo above very appealing.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks I appreciate that


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 20, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Thanks SSBHM,
> There is plenty of tummy to poke these days.



There sure is *poke*


----------



## Tracii (Feb 20, 2017)

No kidding LOL


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 20, 2017)

lovely pic Tracii!


----------



## ditzygirl (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks nikola.
Sorry answered to the wrong thread and can't delete


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 24, 2017)

Tracii,

I'd never want to bruise you. But *poke* *poke* it would be gosh darn *poke* hard not to want to play with your *poke* *poke* just a little bit. 

:blush::happy::blush::happy:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 24, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Thanks SSBHM,
> There is plenty of tummy to poke these days.



Coming out of the fridge? 

Clearly someone has been going into the fridge. Often. *poke*


----------



## Tracii (Feb 24, 2017)

Clearly Amanda with you right behind me *pokie pokie*.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 24, 2017)

Lol, hey that tickles. And you know I love to eat!!!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 24, 2017)

I know and it shows


----------



## Teach (Feb 25, 2017)

All of this "poking" is very cute and very hot. Great pics


----------



## Tad (Mar 21, 2017)

I've been thinking about it, and concluded that I could fairly be called a closeted feedee.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 21, 2017)

Tad said:


> I've been thinking about it, and concluded that I could fairly be called a closeted feedee.




That belly isn't fitting I any of my closets. Admittedly, my closets are pretty small, but you know what I mean. *poke*


----------



## Tad (Mar 22, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> That belly isn't fitting I any of my closets. Admittedly, my closets are pretty small, but you know what I mean. *poke*



I should have added "To the extent that you can be in the closet about such things." 

Overall in life I monitor pretty carefully to manage my weight within bounds that I figure I can 'get away with' (as in: it is clear I love food and am not especially active so I am somewhat fat -- but people aren't apt to reach for explanations beyond that for my size). 

But I regularly eat for the purpose of reveling in the excess of it; regularly in small ways (mid-afternoon cookies with tea that I know in no way do I need), occasionally in larger ways (walking home yesterday I had to go into a store to pick up mik, while I was there picked up a container of donuts and ate all 1500 calories of them in the dozen or so minutes it took me to finish walking home, and then I sat down to a full supper). Yes I want the taste and the sweet, but I think if that sort of thing were somehow stripped of the feedee connotations that I'd be far less likely to do that)


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 22, 2017)

Tad said:


> I should have added "To the extent that you can be in the closet about such things."
> 
> Overall in life I monitor pretty carefully to manage my weight within bounds that I figure I can 'get away with' (as in: it is clear I love food and am not especially active so I am somewhat fat -- but people aren't apt to reach for explanations beyond that for my size).
> 
> But I regularly eat for the purpose of reveling in the excess of it; regularly in small ways (mid-afternoon cookies with tea that I know in no way do I need), occasionally in larger ways (walking home yesterday I had to go into a store to pick up mik, while I was there picked up a container of donuts and ate all 1500 calories of them in the dozen or so minutes it took me to finish walking home, and then I sat down to a full supper). Yes I want the taste and the sweet, but I think if that sort of thing were somehow stripped of the feedee connotations that I'd be far less likely to do that)



Who really says no to donuts though?

Actually, one point kind of caught my eye here. Do you really have to explain yourself? I mean to have to justify your weight? I have had family and friends comment on my weight and definitely on the new lbs I put on especially since I moved. I don't think I've ever had to explain or justify how I actually put on weight. It could just be the way you said it, it just sounds funny to me. 

When my cousin was here last fall, she commented on my new lbs. After a few nights hanging out, there was no question as to why and how I put on weight. It was rather obvious.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 22, 2017)

No question *poke poke*


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 22, 2017)

Tracii said:


> No question *poke poke*



LOL, you see!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Mar 22, 2017)

I came out of the fridge years ago,kinda never looked back,and happier for it.Hubby is also that's for sure!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 22, 2017)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I came out of the fridge years ago,kinda never looked back,and happier for it.Hubby is also that's for sure!



It's those trips back to the fridge that tend to stick with you


----------



## Tracii (Mar 22, 2017)

If I could just find an app to bring my fridge to me when I am at the other end of the house and get hungry.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 22, 2017)

Tracii said:


> If I could just find an app to bring my fridge to me when I am at the other end of the house and get hungry.



You mean you don't have that now? *poke*


----------



## Tracii (Mar 22, 2017)

OMG I wish.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Mar 26, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> You mean you don't have that now? *poke*



Since I'm in college I have a lil fridge in my dorm room. I think even after I graduate and get an apartment I'm gonna keep it so I have a fridge in my bedroom.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 26, 2017)

Thats is a great idea squeez no sense in having to walk all the way to the kitchen if you don't have to.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 26, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> Since I'm in college I have a lil fridge in my dorm room. I think even after I graduate and get an apartment I'm gonna keep it so I have a fridge in my bedroom.




I had the dorm fridge at college. I still have it. It's in storage at my parent's house back in Lafayette . My apartment here came with a fridge so I left it behind. It's in the next room over, I make regular visits.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 30, 2017)

You probably would have to have two in your room now.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 30, 2017)

Tracii said:


> You probably would have to have two in your room now.



LOL< no, but I do have to go grocery shopping eventually. The fridge was looking a little bare this morning before I left for work.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 30, 2017)

You do know fat girls always have a well stocked fridge.*poke poke*.
You are slacking GF.:doh:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 30, 2017)

Tracii said:


> You do know fat girls always have a well stocked fridge.*poke poke*.
> You are slacking GF.:doh:



That can't be true... they way you eat dear, how is you fridge ever really full. 

You can a have a full fridge or a full belly, but the only day you can have both is on grocery day.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 30, 2017)

I have two fridges and a deep freeze so there Miss smarty pants !!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 31, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I have two fridges and a deep freeze so there Miss smarty pants !!



That is quite a bit if grocery shopping


----------



## Tracii (Mar 31, 2017)

It is trust me.
When I go I stock up because thats what fat girls do.


----------



## Tad (Mar 31, 2017)

I always did think that the ultimate 'fat by choice' statement would be having mini-fridges in place of nightstands beside your bed. I can't say that I've often wanted to eat in the middle of the night, but it sure would feel luxurious and decadent to roll over in the morning and pull out some treats for first breakfast, before even leaving bed!


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 31, 2017)

Tad said:


> I always did think that the ultimate 'fat by choice' statement would be having mini-fridges in place of nightstands beside your bed. I can't say that I've often wanted to eat in the middle of the night, but it sure would feel luxurious and decadent to roll over in the morning and pull out some treats for first breakfast, before even leaving bed!



I literally don't remember the last time I got through an entire night without waking up and getting something to eat in the middle of it. Which may explain why I've gained, like, 40 lbs in the last year.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 31, 2017)

Tad said:


> I always did think that the ultimate 'fat by choice' statement would be having mini-fridges in place of nightstands beside your bed. I can't say that I've often wanted to eat in the middle of the night, but it sure would feel luxurious and decadent to roll over in the morning and pull out some treats for first breakfast, before even leaving bed!





Delightful!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Mar 31, 2017)

Tad said:


> I always did think that the ultimate 'fat by choice' statement would be having mini-fridges in place of nightstands beside your bed. I can't say that I've often wanted to eat in the middle of the night, but it sure would feel luxurious and decadent to roll over in the morning and pull out some treats for first breakfast, before even leaving bed!



 Some weekends I like to play "Fat Princess" and just do nothing but lay in bed and eat. So luxurious and just a bit naughty.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 31, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> Some weekends I like to play "Fat Princess" and just do nothing but lay in bed and eat. So luxurious and just a bit naughty.


 
I am totally with that 

Though at some point I move it to the couch.


----------



## traceg (Apr 27, 2017)

That would be one of the greatest apps ever!!


----------



## Fantasist (Apr 30, 2017)

I have a good friend who keeps a mini fridge in her guest room for friends who come to stay from out of town. She stocks it with the guest's favorite snacks and drinks. She also throws in some local treats. Seeing it made me want a bedside mini fridge of my own. I'm all for nightstand fridges.:eat2:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Apr 30, 2017)

The app for the fridge would be awesome!Invent that and never work again!Oh well for right now the hubby will just have to dff to church than IHOP!&#129374;


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 30, 2017)

Nightstand fridge? I think you might be onto something there


----------



## Kristal (Apr 30, 2017)

It won't fit on my nightstand though... 

View attachment GEBaby.jpg


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Apr 30, 2017)

That would have to be a huge nightstand!


----------



## landshark (Apr 30, 2017)

Kristal said:


> It won't fit on my nightstand though...



That's impossible. Nobody's fridge is that organized!


----------



## Tracii (Apr 30, 2017)

I hope those leftovers are covered LOL.


----------



## AmandaLynn (May 1, 2017)

Leftovers? What are those?


----------



## landshark (May 1, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> Leftovers? What are those?



Haha! Take no prisoners!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 1, 2017)

Kristal said:


> It won't fit on my nightstand though...


That has to be the most organized fridge I have ever seen!


----------



## AmandaLynn (May 21, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> That has to be the most organized fridge I have ever seen!




My fridge has never been that full.


----------



## landshark (May 21, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> My fridge has never been that full.



Maybe not but I'll bet your belly has been on more than one occasion!


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 21, 2017)

Outside of being a member of bbw/ssbbw/feeder/feedee groups and sites like this, I've never outright told anyone really close to me that I wanted to gain. 

When I was a teen, I was told by a family friend close-enough-to-be-family that I needed to "bulk up". I had a big appetite with an even faster metabolism. I was very self-conscious then and for most of my 20s. I kinda figured that others felt the same way about me that he did. I saw myself as weak compared to the other guys around me because I was so thin. I always had the model of weightlifters/bodybuilders and the strongest/most muscular WWE wrestlers in my mind and pursued that image for myself...minus the steroids. I ended up discovering that I can bulk up very easily, to the surprise of many, and that I was physically stronger than I thought. As I got bigger, my capacity to eat more increased too which was also a revelation. I always had 250lbs as my goal weight and managed to reach it over time through the eating and weight lifting. Our family eye doctor, who was himself heavier, cautioned me years ago to lose weight.

Fast forward to now that I'm at my heaviest, a family member after not having seen me in years called me "fat like my father" and another keeps trying to offer "subtle" diet/food tips whenever they see me. 

After reaching 250lbs, which I thought was impossible until I discovered this site and that I did have it in me to get as heavy as I wanted, I've been on the fence as to whether or not I want to gain to 300lbs. I kinda had it in my mind that I might only do that only if I'm in a relationship with a fellow gainer/feedee/ssbbw. 

A longtime friend, who was the biggest eater among my friends, I was 2nd, was bigger than me until I had started going to the gym in my 20s. Earlier this year, I saw him for the first time in about a year and he was 50-60lbs lighter. He claimed he entered a weight loss challenge at his work for a contest prize. Last night, he showed me a picture of himself at around 230lbs and asked if I remember him looking like that. I did. He said he had been yoyo-ing all his life and never had a comfortable weight. He said as you get older you have to take care of yourself but he was considering gaining back weight to return to over 200lbs. I told him that I had steadily gained over the years unlike him. He asked me my waist size and I told him 40". 

Neither he, my friends nor my family know that I'm inclined to get as heavy as 300lbs and have a waistline larger than 40". They also don't know that I seek a relationship with a woman that is very heavy or may even want to be heavier. I haven't been so forthcoming with people. Maybe I should do so to shut them up once and for all. However, it could open a line of debate that I'd almost rather not have. I think only if my back was against the wall so to speak would I state that I was gaining. I'd sooner express those gainer thoughts with one who I'm in a relationship with. I've been more forthcoming here than irl because it's one of the few places where the many aspects of weight gain is discussed and by people who understand/share the thoughts I do.


----------



## Van (Jun 25, 2017)

I have told quite a few people in the past, that I wanted to gain. They all reacted to me like I needed some professional help. I can only imagine the look on my doctor's face, if I tell him that I want to gain weight. I told my ex-girlfriend once, and she wasn't for it. I confess to my mother that I had gained weight on purpose when I was in middle school, and she flipped. I was ashamed of my desires for a long time. I felt like something was wrong with me. Now I accept them as my identity.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 25, 2017)

happily_married said:


> Maybe not but I'll bet your belly has been on more than one occasion!



I make an effort to keep it that way.


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 25, 2017)

Van, it isn't easy to explain to anyone else, let alone be able to understand it yourself. I suppose it just is something that only you can decide. Hopefully your decision makes you happy, and others will accept you for who you are in what ever size package you come in. 

Being a good person is really the biggest challenge we all face. I think we all have to feel good about how we act, how we live, and not beat ourselves up so we can be happy. 

I really enjoy food and am happiest when I am eating and very full. Hopefully, that means I am nicer to people then too. I can't control if they are going to be nice to me, but I suppose all we can do is try to start with ourselves.


----------



## Van (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you very much. It's wonderful to know that I am not the only person in the world who feels the way I feel. All I can do is me. That's all I know.


----------



## ufo (Jun 25, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> Outside of being a member of bbw/ssbbw/feeder/feedee groups and sites like this, I've never outright told anyone really close to me that I wanted to gain.
> 
> Neither he, my friends nor my family know that I'm inclined to get as heavy as 300lbs and have a waistline larger than 40". They also don't know that I seek a relationship with a woman that is very heavy or may even want to be heavier. I haven't been so forthcoming with people. Maybe I should do so to shut them up once and for all. However, it could open a line of debate that I'd almost rather not have. I think only if my back was against the wall so to speak would I state that I was gaining. I'd sooner express those gainer thoughts with one who I'm in a relationship with. I've been more forthcoming here than irl because it's one of the few places where the many aspects of weight gain is discussed and by people who understand/share the thoughts I do.



You've described me to a T.

I never was fat until about 5-6 years ago. I started a job in 2011 that took me from seamless gutters (climbing ladders and lifting heavy things) to standing around or sitting around for 8 hours or more a day. So, I went from 32-34" pants to wearing 38" with a belt since I cannot find 37 or stretchy 36". My problem is, I have to be somewhat agile to climb around machinery or just walk long distances carrying my tools. I also eat out a lot more because of the travel and not staying in one place for no more than 2 or 3 days.

Always liked the idea of being fat, at 230lbs and 5' 8", it doesn't feel like enough to really to "turn me on" though, I'm not pushing myself to lose weight because frankly, I can still do everything I want, home repairs, fixing my cars, and my job. I fear that if I do gain, I won't be able to do those things so easily. But, I would really like to try for 250 or even 300lbs some day.

There is one girl from high school that was fat then and hasn't made an effort to change now that we're both in the 26-27 year old range and I dated her once but never really pursued and she's not dating anyone at the moment. I'm quite tempted to rekindle things. We've spoken on and off in the past year and it's been friendly. But, I also love being single and living with just my dog. I also don't want to ruin a built up fantasy or share that I really like her for her and the plus is that she's fat. Don't think that would go over well.


----------



## plushkitty (Jun 25, 2017)

Out of the fridge? In real life? Noooo, my family is bad enough about my weight now! I can't even imagine their reactions if they knew I actually like my soft jiggly fat.  

I don't think they'll be surprised if I date a larger person. They'll be thinking "Oh, she's so kind and understanding to give a fat guy a chance, that's plushkitty for you!" Hahaha... little do they know!


----------



## Van (Jun 25, 2017)

ufo said:


> You've described me to a T.
> 
> I never was fat until about 5-6 years ago. I started a job in 2011 that took me from seamless gutters (climbing ladders and lifting heavy things) to standing around or sitting around for 8 hours or more a day. So, I went from 32-34" pants to wearing 38" with a belt since I cannot find 37 or stretchy 36". My problem is, I have to be somewhat agile to climb around machinery or just walk long distances carrying my tools. I also eat out a lot more because of the travel and not staying in one place for no more than 2 or 3 days.
> 
> ...


Both of you have kind of described my life over the past 7 years. I used to weigh 165 pounds when I was in the army. When I started dating my ex girlfriend, I bulked up to 235 within the first two years. We broke up five years ago. I have lost between 25-30 pounds. I would like to bulk up again, this time to 250 pounds.


----------



## Van (Jun 25, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> Out of the fridge? In real life? Noooo, my family is bad enough about my weight now! I can't even imagine their reactions if they knew I actually like my soft jiggly fat.
> 
> I don't think they'll be surprised if I date a larger person. They'll be thinking "Oh, she's so kind and understanding to give a fat guy a chance, that's plushkitty for you!" Hahaha... little do they know!



I can relate to your situation. My family gives me the blues when I gain weight. I can imagine their reactions. Maybe I would do it. I definitely believe it will liberate me in many ways. However, freedom comes with a price.


----------



## Van (Jul 15, 2017)

I told a coworker yesterday that I am going to let myself go. She said that I won't do it becomes when I go out of town, I won't have time to sit and eat because I will be doing too much. It's all good. I got this.


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Nov 13, 2017)

Tracii said:


> This was that day and Mom had to take a pic and make me save it to remind me how fat I was.



Sweet pic, thanks for sharing!


----------

